# If it's possible or not



## cyaxares_died

'If it's possible or not'' -nasıl çevirilir? 

''Mümkünse, mümkün olmaysa'' mı?


----------



## Adam S.

Mümkünse ya da mümkün değilse.

Mümkünse ..., değilse ....

*Mümkünse* en iyisinden, mümkünse dört adet, *değilse* iki de kurtarır.


----------



## Rallino

Oops Adam S. was faster. I don't know if you meant that usage though. But as I understood your question:

actually a little context would do, however, in spoken language this rule would help you a lot:

take the if clause, make it a question, and add the rest of your sentence.

it is possible.   this is our if clause.

= mümkün.

make it a question.

mümkün mü

I don't know if it's possible.

mümkün mü bilmiyorum.

I don't know if it's possible or not.

mümkün mü değil mi bilmiyorum.


In written language I don't think I'd write it this way, and I'd need a context in order to give you the exact translation, but in daily language it's a useful method. ^^


----------



## hasansabri

mümkün mü değil mi?


----------



## Volcano

*Olabilir mi, olamaz mı ?*


----------



## Revontuli

Hi cyaxares,

Can you please provide some context?


----------



## tulpan

I would also translate it as:

"Mümkün olup olmadığı(nı)"

For example:

1. We will let you know tomorrow if it is possible or not.


   Mümkün olup olmadığını biz size yarın bildireceğiz.


----------

